# The Ten Essentials of Taijiquan by Yang Chengfu



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2016)

The Ten Essentials of Taijiquan by Yang Chengfu - another blog entry


----------



## East Winds (Apr 5, 2016)

Good Post Xue.

It is worth remembering that the first five essences are external, whilst the second five are iinternal. They are also cumulative. You cannot be doing essence 2 without first having essence 1 in place and you cann ot be doing essence 3 without having essences 1 and 2 in place, and so on.

As you rightly say the essences are the key to Yang style Taijiquan.

Very best wishes

Alistair


----------



## mograph (Apr 5, 2016)

Yep, they're necessary.

However ... is there another way of describing #2? How can one follow it without hunching forward and creating a front/back imbalance?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2016)

Easy, don't puff up your chest, like a person standing at attention..... just relax


----------

